# Introducing Theodore



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Guys, I'd like to introduce Theodore (Theo.) :wave:

After we waited for what feels like forever, we finally got to bring him to his new home today. I am very thankful for all of the useful posts from members of this forum that I was able to read during the past 2 months.  

Theodore is a very curious pup. Our ride home went smoothly, but he did try to chew the towel we had, all seatbelts, my cell phone and even the camera... 

*I am in need of suggestions for his AKC registered name. It has to have the word "sky" in it. *Any ideas are greatly appreciated. 

Here are some pictures... (The guy on one of them is my husband and the furry cat is Olivia. She has been observing Theo quietly and from a safe distance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they become friends at some point. :crossfing)


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for the photos. Theo is so cute.


----------



## Nightrain76 (Jul 23, 2014)

They don't get any cuter than a Golden puppy. I wish him a long happy life!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

He is a little cutie! Congrats on your new baby!
What does Theo think of that mirror? Does he like his twin friend?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  



Pammie said:


> What does Theo think of that mirror? Does he like his twin friend?


Yes, he thinks that the mirror is another puppy! He wiggles his little tail, barks and tries to play with his " puppy friend." 

It's extremely cute to watch. But we might have to cover it for a while, because we don't want him hurting himself. (He did bump into it twice.)


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

He's finally here! He's a cute guy. And there's your Persian too! An interesting and very attractive color. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations he is gorgeous. My boy was nearly a Theo it's a lovely name!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Theodore is theadorable!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's totally adorable.

How about (prefix) The Sky is the Limit

or The stars in the sky


----------



## srcswll (Dec 26, 2011)

oh wow!! so so cute!! congratulations! he is super adorable!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Adorable! How about Not A Cloud In the Sky for a name?  Golden puppies remind me of perfect, sunny days.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

abradshaw71 said:


> Adorable! How about Not A Cloud In the Sky for a name?  Golden puppies remind me of perfect, sunny days.


Ohhh, I really like that! Very good idea, thank you. I think this might be it!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

He is adorable and I can't wait to meet him!! Theo is such a cute name! Hope you all get some sleep tonight


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Theo sure is adorable. Have fun!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I know you have been patiently waiting for Theo to come.
So happy for you.
I also love the name Not a Cloud in the Sky. Sounds perfect.
Enjoy your puppy boy and I will be on the look out for your updates.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats he is finally here and so cute. Look forward to many more pictures enjoy the little guy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Theo is adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Theo is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  

He slept like a champ for 7 hours in his crate last night (from 11 p.m. until 6 a.m.) He had a few accidents in his exercise pen during the day, but we are working on that. 

It's official - he is Goldenway's Not a Cloud in the Sky "Theodore." Thank you again, abradshaw71.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

You are so welcome! Glad I could help. Wishing you many wonderful days together with Theodore.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Theodore is absolutely beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a cutie pie! That last photo of him on his back holding his big bone toy/pillow is adorable! I love it. Great name, too - love the Not a Cloud in the Sky.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG that face! He is SOOOO cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a cute cute pup ! Good boy for sleeping so well and I am sure he will get the potty idea soon.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

He is a beautiful boy and I think that is A PERFECT name for him. What a fantastic suggestion! He'll bring you much joy!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so happy he had a great night in his crate for the first night! 

Any tips on what you did? I bring home Zoey in 2 hours so we will see how tonight goes haha


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> Any tips on what you did? I bring home Zoey in 2 hours so we will see how tonight goes haha


 His breeder had already given him breakfast. So we fed him at 2 and then again at 6 p.m. We gave him a lot of water throughout the day and took him out every 30 min. or so. But we stopped giving him water after 6:30 p.m. We took him out at 7:30, 8, 9, 10 and 10:30 p.m. 

We also played with him a lot... We gave him various toys and he also got to meet quite a few people outside (we live on a boulevard.) 

I can't wait to see pics of Zoey!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a real cutie - simply adorable.  Just wondering.... Is that a tiny little "zipper" that I see on his forehead? (My pup has one exactly like that.... So I'm wondering if I'm imagining things? )


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg..isnt he the cutest pup!! I want him! Lol and loving the colors on the beds and blankets..where did you find them? Also love the pic with that huge bone toy..where did you get that? Congrats..he looks like fun!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Omg..isnt he the cutest pup!! I want him! Lol and loving the colors on the beds and blankets..where did you find them? Also love the pic with that huge bone toy..where did you get that? Congrats..he looks like fun!


Thank you!  I got the turquoise bed and pillow from the pet section at Home Goods. It was $50. The one in the crate I got on Amazon. 

Amazon.com : Midwest Quiet Time Pet Bed Deluxe Gray Ombre Swirl 35 Inches by 23 Inches : Pet Bed Mats : Pet Supplies


I also got the bone toy on Amazon. Here's a link for it:

Amazon.com : Pet Lou JBN-22 Colossal Dog Chew Toy, 22-Inch Jumbo Bone : Large Plush Dog Bone Toys : Pet Supplies

:wave:



gldnboys said:


> Just wondering.... Is that a tiny little "zipper" that I see on his forehead? (My pup has one exactly like that.... So I'm wondering if I'm imagining things? )




Where do you see it?


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry.... Never mind. 

He certainly is a doll!


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Guys, I'd like to introduce Theodore (Theo.) :wave:
> 
> After we waited for what feels like forever, we finally got to bring him to his new home today. I am very thankful for all of the useful posts from members of this forum that I was able to read during the past 2 months.
> 
> ...



I LOVE your setup for Theodore. May I ask where you got the mat that is under its crate and inside the gated in area? Is it waterproof or made specifically for dogs? Also- any advice on the towels on the crate? So cool that you can roll them up.

Have a great day!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

emagnotti said:


> I LOVE your setup for Theodore. May I ask where you got the mat that is under its crate and inside the gated in area? Is it waterproof or made specifically for dogs? Also- any advice on the towels on the crate? So cool that you can roll them up.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you!  I got the 2 blankets on Amazon. Each of them is 5' x 5'. Here's a link:

Amazon.com: JJ Cole Essentials Blanket, Gray Link: Baby


They are not exactly waterproof, but water-resistant. I keep an eye on him when he's in the exercise pen. So I clean up immediately (using Nature's Miracle) after he's had an accident. They dry fast. I placed 4 large waterproof covers underneath the blanket just in case. (You can't see them on the pictures.) I got them in the crate section at Petco. 

I got the crate cover on Amazon as well. (I'm an Amazon fan. 

Amazon.com : Snoozer Cabana Pet Crate Cover, Large, Amulet : Pet Kennel Covers : Pet Supplies


I have a Midwest Life Stages Double-Door crate that's 36" L x 24" W x 27" H. This cover fits is very well (not perfectly, but it does the job.) 

The first night we let Theo sleep without the cover on and he slept uninterrupted for 7 hours. Last night we put the cover on and he slept for 8.5 hours. (But we also gave him a bath, so that might have been why.) :doh:


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Thank you!  I got the 2 blankets on Amazon. Each of them is 5' x 5'. Here's a link:
> 
> Amazon.com: JJ Cole Essentials Blanket, Gray Link: Baby
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I have already purchased the same crate. I get my puppy at the end of August. I am so excited. I bet you are having so much fun! Did you also get the exercise area on Amazon?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

emagnotti said:


> Thanks so much! I have already purchased the same crate. I get my puppy at the end of August. I am so excited. I bet you are having so much fun! Did you also get the exercise area on Amazon?


You must be very excited! We had to wait for 11 weeks before we got Theo.  Make sure you get a lot of sleep in the week before you bring your pup home.

The exercise pen is this one (36" H):

Amazon.com : MidWest Exercise Pen with Door, 36-Inch, Black : Pet Playpens : Pet Supplies


I am uploading some more pictures of the setup for you.


----------



## LivSammy (Jul 25, 2014)

Theodore looks so sweet, bet he's having lots of fun taking over his new home


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> You must be very excited! We had to wait for 11 weeks before we got Theo.  Make sure you get a lot of sleep in the week before you bring your pup home.
> 
> The exercise pen is this one (36" H):
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures from yesterday. Theo was out in the car with us for over 7 hours (with potty breaks.) He didn't have a single accident in the car and we're very happy. He gets lots of praise and some nice treats when he does his business outside. 

So far so good. The cat tried to approach his crate today. But Theo got soooo excited, he started barking at her and startled her. :doh: So she ran away. We tried to let him near her for a few seconds yesterday. But he tried to chase her happily around the living room. We presume he thinks that she's a fancy play toy that moves. :

He experienced some light rain last night and didn't care for it. There was a thunderstorm here in NJ, but he slept like a baby. :sleeping:
He is not very interested in bully sticks.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just seeing this thread and I love all the photos. What a great area you have for Theo! He is an absolute doll and it sounds like he's doing really well!


----------



## ShellyChip (Jul 15, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo has been doing good. It seems like we've gotten a hold of the potty training. He is a very good boy when it comes to his crate and does not whine when he's in it... unless he really has to go. : 

Our vet visit was nice - no barking, squirming or trying to jump from the table. The vet said that Theo has a perfect heart and joints. He weighs 10 lbs. right now. The vet said that he expects him to become a big boy and get to 85-90 lbs. when he's fully grown. 

I am uploading some more pictures with 2 of his favorite toys... and from our walk yesterday.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He's so cute, congratulations


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Theo is the cutest!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here are some new pictures. We're getting the hang of the potty training. We haven't had accidents at home since Sunday. :

We have been going to our neighbor's yard... where the mosquitoes think I'm their personal filet mignon. But it's worth it, because Theo goes absolutely NUTS when he sees lots of grass! He can roll around in it for hours... :bowl:

We tried to introduce him to some water in a 60" inflatable pool... but he didn't seem to like it.  Luring him in with treats did not work either. My husband put him in the pool (which only had 1" of water in it), but Theo immediately escaped it every single time. 

He also whined and tried to get out of the bathtub when I showered him later that day. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to take a liking to water? I'd love to take him to the beach with us next year.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Theo is adorable! I love the pic of him with the black fuzzy toy on a string. 

I don't have any tips for the water because I'm having the opposite problem with Harris! From the time he was 10 weeks old, he would try to come into the shower with me while I was showering. Hehe. Could you try getting him really excited about one of his toys and then tossing that in? Or else take him to a pond or some place where the water is shallow on the edge and it's easier for him to enter?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ KeaColorado : Thank you, I'm going to give the toy thing a try. I don't really want to take him to a pond or a lake before he's had all of his shots.  

Here are some new pictures from Theo's first play date with *first golden*'s Amber. The two of them had a blast.  Amber loves water and tried to show Theo how much fun it could be. He still doesn't trust water, but they both got plenty of exercise from running around. 

Theo slept like a baby on the way home... until he smelled the chicken hotdog we got for him. :


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> We haven't had accidents at home since Sunday. :


Are you doing puppy pads are anything like that for theo? Zoey has had 0 accidents in her kennel at night and is sleeping through the night a lot better but during the day she is not as good with the potty situation. Like tonight, we were gone for 4hours and she was great with 0 accidents. I took her outside and she went both pee and poop. 30 min later she does both in the apartment with no warning. 

Idk, maybe i need to start using puppy pads or something.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's very good that she's sleeping through the night.  

We don't use puppy pads. Theo likes paper, so he would've likely tried to eat them. :uhoh:

I think it's about timing. We feed him at 10 a.m., 2 p.m. and 6 p.m. We also give him plenty of water during the day, but no later than 6 p.m. (That's what his breeder recommended.) The only time we gave him water at 8 p.m., we took him out at 9, 10, 11, 12 and 1 a.m. And guess what? He peed outside every single time. :doh: (We keep our apartment very cool. And I'd occasionally give Theo 1-2 ice cubes after 6 p.m.) 

We leave him in his crate immediately after he eats and/or drinks water. We take him out once he is ready to do potty (within 30-120 minutes after drinking water and/or having a meal.) 

We also take him out immediately after he wakes up, as long as he's not whining. If he is whining/barking, we wait until he gets quiet and settles down. Then we take him out. 

We give him 1 treat when he pees outside and 2 treats when he poops. And we praise him a lot with "good boy, Theo", petting, etc. as soon as he's done.  

At this point, he understands that doing his business outside is a very good thing. He looks at us and expects his treat(s.) I'm not sure if he comprehends that doing it inside is bad. But we assume that he doesn't realize that yet. So we never leave him unattended while we're at home, unless he's in his crate. When he's out of it, he has our undivided attention and he is usually on a leash. 

I hope that helps.  I'm sure Zoey will get used to potty training very soon.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok thanks. We stop giving her water around 7:30-8 (about 2 hours before bedtime). We take her out first thing in the morning and as soon as we get home if we have been gone. It's almost like she just relieves the pressure in the morning. Last 2 mornings we took her out right away and she went potty, then i fed her and then like 20 min later she goes like she didn't go first thing that morning. 

We are only crating her at night. When we are gone we put her in the kitchen with several toys a blanket and her crate and put up a baby gate. Everytime we have come home she hasn't had one accident. It seems like she only does this when we are home. Maybe we should crate her more???? Thanks for the help Aleksandrina


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Hmm, that is interesting. She might be doing it out of excitement or to get your attention. There is such a thing as excitement urination. It happens to puppies under 12 months. 

Try limiting the playtime to outdoors only, until she gets a little bit older. 
You can also take frequent walks with her when you're available.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Hmm, that is interesting. She might be doing it out of excitement or to get your attention. There is such a thing as excitement urination. It happens to puppies under 12 months.
> 
> Try limiting the playtime to outdoors only, until she gets a little bit older.
> You can also take frequent walks with her when you're available.


Our vet recommended that we keep her confined to our apartment and our patio until she gets her second set of shots so we are keeping her as exercised and entertained as possible. But she just wants to meet other people and dogs and wants to explore. 

are you going to register Theo with the AKC?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> Our vet recommended that we keep her confined to our apartment and our patio until she gets her second set of shots so we are keeping her as exercised and entertained as possible. But she just wants to meet other people and dogs and wants to explore.
> 
> are you going to register Theo with the AKC?


Oh, yes, I remember you mentioned that in another post. It makes perfect sense. I would do the same, but we don't have a balcony or patio. So going out is our only option. I do my best to keep him away from other dogs. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. They are both still babies.  

Yes, we filled out Theo's registration papers and my husband is going to mail them to AKC tomorrow morning. How about you?


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes. I really want to get her to achieve the Canine Good Citizen and possibly the Puppy S.T.A.R if we do our training at the local PetCo. Only thing is that she doesn't have much of a drive for treats so it's hard to work with her on her sit and down. Plus she tends to sit before i can even say so...

It's just been a while since I have had a puppy. I don't remember if it was this hard with my beagle lol. She isn't the most affectionate. She prefers to lay on the floor rather than cuddle with us on the couch which isn't a bad thing i guess. Perhaps as she gets older she will become more affectionate. She also loves to be under our couch and sleep there. She's not going to be able to fit under there much more (probably in 3-4 weeks she will be to big) I've blocked it off with blankets and pillows but she just pulls them away lol. 

It will be nice to see how Theo and Zoey grow up since they are about the same age


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here are some new pictures from around our apartment.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> Yes. I really want to get her to achieve the Canine Good Citizen and possibly the Puppy S.T.A.R if we do our training at the local PetCo. Only thing is that she doesn't have much of a drive for treats so it's hard to work with her on her sit and down. Plus she tends to sit before i can even say so...
> 
> It's just been a while since I have had a puppy. I don't remember if it was this hard with my beagle lol. She isn't the most affectionate. She prefers to lay on the floor rather than cuddle with us on the couch which isn't a bad thing i guess. Perhaps as she gets older she will become more affectionate. She also loves to be under our couch and sleep there. She's not going to be able to fit under there much more (probably in 3-4 weeks she will be to big) I've blocked it off with blankets and pillows but she just pulls them away lol.
> 
> It will be nice to see how Theo and Zoey grow up since they are about the same age


Yep, she fits under your couch now, but she won't be able to do that in a few more weeks.  Think about all of these people who struggle to get their dogs off their furniture... :doh: 

A lot of people on this forum have mentioned having had distant puppies who grow up to be velcro dogs. I think I spent way too much time with Theo today (training him.) He is now whining is his crate, even though the room is cool, he's well-fed and just came back from potty time outside. He seems mad that I'm not paying any more attention to him. :no:

Have you tried using very high-value treats? Here are some suggestions: cheese sticks, liver pieces, turkey hearts, boiled chicken, boiled hot dog pieces.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Have you tried using very high-value treats? Here are some suggestions: cheese sticks, liver pieces, turkey hearts, boiled chicken, boiled hot dog pieces.


I have 3 treats. One is a small cookie that i give her on occasion. The other 2 are Pet Greens Treats with Roasted Chicken and Pet Botanics Bacon Flavor. She takes her time to eat these. I have chicken hotdogs that i'm going to try with her. After she sits I have to move somewhere else and get her excited to come because she just stays in sit lol.

Yea i'm going to try to do her akc registry online or is mail better since thats how your doing it? I'm assuming he's limited registration?


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to take a liking to water? I'd love to take him to the beach with us next year.



Flynn is my first puppy so I can't say for sure if it was anything I did or if he just has an ingrained love of water. The first week I brought him home I ran a shallow bath for me and when he came to investigate I picked him up and set him down on my lap in the bathtub. He was a little nervous at first and wasn't even actually touching the water yet! I slowly lowered him in a bit ( still on my lap) and he got to a point where he was curious and on his own climbed out of my lap and started walking around. Once he accidentally splashed when he put his front paw down and was hooked he LOVES splashing and then trying to drink it as it's splashing him. He routinely jumps in the shower with me now and loves swimming at the lakes and rivers around here. Here's a picture of him in the mighty Mississippi this afternoon! Good luck with Theo hope he figures out how fun water is soon!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

He is on a limited registration. His breeder gave us a form which both of us had to fill. (The breeder filled out a blue part of the form and we filled out a red one.) I'm not sure if it can be done online, but it might be.  

Theo doesn't like Charlee Bear dog treats (with liver.) That's the face he makes ---> :yuck: ...kind of LOL. He took very little interest in milk bones. (Maybe it's a good thing, because some people are suspicious of where the ingredients really come from.) He doesn't really care for Wellness' Venison treats. And he even stopped eating the Zuke's Mini Naturals. :uhoh: 
He sort of enjoys bully sticks, but he loses interest in them rather quickly. And they don't really work for training...

In fact the only dog treat he truly likes so far is beef & chicken jerky. I buy this one:

Amazon.com : Healthy Chicken Dog Treats - Made in USA Only - Best Slow-Smoked Chicken Dog Food in Pet Supplies - Great Dog Training Treats - Gluten-Free Dog Treats - 16 oz. Bag - Chicken Jerky Treats Your Dogs Will Love, GUARANTEED : Pet Supplies


But he absolutely LOVES the human food I mentioned above. In fact I just boiled him some chicken breast and fed it to him for dinner/training. We're learning "down." 

Other good treats I've heard people feed their dogs - bananas (probably not a good idea for such a young puppy though), green beans, baby carrots, apple slices, blueberries (in moderation), pumpkin, salmon (I got some and I'll try that with him tomorrow), peanut butter (Theo loves that too. I mix a little bit with his kibble every other day.)

@ Flynn'sMom : Thank you for sharing. I will attempt this next time I shower him. I'm also going to use little treats around the water. Maybe he will build a positive association with it this way.
My husband said that Theo got in the pool with Amber (his Golden play date) yesterday... for 4-5 seconds. But apparently I missed it.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I'm uploading these pictures for *first golden* who happened to give Theo one of his favorite toys. He just loves playing and sleeping with this red thing...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I really want to give Theo some ice cream... but he is too young for it. I'm afraid that it could upset his stomach. And since we reside in an apartment building, the last thing I want to have is a puppy with diarrhea. 

Today, we got this ice cream toy in the mail (from my sister.) :

Theo absolutely loves it! I guess it will do... until he can get the real thing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Aleksandrina said:


> I really want to give Theo some ice cream... but he is too young for it. I'm afraid that it could upset his stomach. And since we reside in an apartment building, the last thing I want to have is a puppy with diarrhea.
> 
> Today, we got this ice cream toy in the mail (from my sister.) :
> 
> Theo absolutely loves it! I guess it will do... until he can get the real thing.


How absolutely adorable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Uploading a few more pictures of Theo. His trainers and other people who don't get to see him every day say that he has grown.  

We have a vet appointment tomorrow, so I'll see how much he weighs then.

The last picture is of our cat Olivia, safely observing him from the couch. (She has figured that Theo can't get up on it by himself yet. )


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Somehow I missed the pictures of Theo withthe red toy, he looks so cute...Love the picture of your cat..I had a himaylian and Oliva reminds me of her (differnt coloring but same kind of look


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Time for a picture update... Theo is now 11 weeks old.  

He has easily met over 1,000 different people. We've noticed that he simply loves kids. He always goes to them and plays very gently, which is very nice. My husband calls Theo "The Chick Magnet", because we get "attacked" by females of all ages, screaming "Ohhhhh, myyyyy goooodneeeeessssss!" on a regular basis.  

He has started to like water. We've been giving him treats and lots of praise when he enters the inflatable kiddy pool.  

We're still potty training him. He doesn't have accidents around the apartment. But the one time he was allowed in our bed, he managed to pee in it, even though he was under direct supervision. :doh: So our bedroom is (mostly) off limits to him for the time being. 

The furry creature in the back of the picture in our bedroom is our cat "Olivia." Theo likes to give her "kisses" and tries to play with her. But she still hasn't warmed up to him. 

Theo is extremely food-motivated. His trainer says that's a great thing. But me managed to eat his entire breakfast in under 3 minutes on Friday. And he ended up throwing all of it up. :no: So we've been feeding him small pieces during short training sessions throughout the day. 

The ninja Pom in the pictures is our neighbor's 5-month old puppy "Leo." He only weighs 4 lbs., but he is fearless. Theo and Leo became great friends and play together often.  Theo can't keep up with Leo's high energy sometimes. So he tries to sit on his to restrain him.  He also takes Leo's leash in his mouth and attempts to "walk" him around.

We'll be taking him on a 3-day getaway to Lake Placid (upstate New York.) It's supposed to be a very dog-friendly place. I'm going to post an update once we're back.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Theo is quite adorable.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Theo is a great looking pup.
He's a keeper.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He is a doll!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

He is growing up fast! and turning into such a handsome boy


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Theo is SOOOOO cute, please continue to post photos


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Theo*

Theo is a doll. Your other dog is very cute, too!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised to find out that there are a lot of dog-friendly restaurants in New York City. Everywhere we go people love Theo. One night, I couldn't get a single bite in without having someone come up to us. It's very good for socialization. Theo has been friendly towards everyone he's met so far (over 2,000 people, easily.) 

We went to Lake Placid, NY last week and he had a lot of fun there. I made a separate thread about it: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar/313001-theos-first-trip-load-pictures.html

Theo makes constant attempts to play with Olivia (our cat.) But she isn't having any of that. He tries to give her "kisses" and engage her in play time. But she runs away. Sometimes, she hisses at him casually for no reason in particular. (Note: she's been strictly an indoor cat and she's never met another dog in over 5.5 years. So it's understandable.) 

We've had a few thunderstorms. I've been giving Theo treats, so he assumes they are a good thing now. : Last time we had one (2 days ago), he came running to me with excitement, looking for turkey jerky. 

The last few pictures are from today... after his latest vet appointment.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Like the picture of Theo on the cat tree.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Like the picture of Theo on the cat tree.


Yeah me too


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I helped him get up there. 

Here's Theo with his good friend Leo, sharing a bully stick.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

The picture of Theo and Leo sharing a bully stick is SOOOO cute.


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

What a cutie! I'm so jealous of all the restaurants you can take your pup to! I wish I lived in a bigger city, we go to the park three times a week and have training classes, so we're both getting socialization, but it'd be way more at a pet friendly restaurant! We only meet a couple of dogs every time we go to the park, not heaps of people there unfortunately, but we love our park trips.


----------



## leect (May 15, 2014)

so cute!!!

Any recommendations or mistakes that you wish you did before you got the puppy?

I love your setup. It looks so homey! And the dog kisses is adorable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

leect said:


> so cute!!!
> 
> Any recommendations or mistakes that you wish you did before you got the puppy?
> 
> I love your setup. It looks so homey! And the dog kisses is adorable!


Thank you! I'm glad you like it.  

Hmm, recommendations and mistakes before we got Theo... 

Well, we were lucky to find a wonderful breeder who loves her dogs dearly. She has a few partners and they live within 5 minutes away from each other. She had all health clearances in order (heart certificate done by a cardiologist, eyes clearance completed by an ophthalmologist and so on.) 
All dogs were living inside and they looked very well-taken care of. The mom & dad were both as friendly as can be. And we actually got to meet them while the dam was pregnant, about 2 weeks before giving birth. She came to us for petting and did not act defensive in the least bit. The breeder interviewed us and was able to answer all of our questions and concerns. I now have her added on Facebook, so she can watch Theo grow.  

Here are the 3 most important things (in my opinion and in no particular order) - health clearances completed by professionals, the parents' temperament/background and your personal relationship with the breeder. 

I think I have some good ideas, advice and mistakes for what we did (both right and wrong) after we brought Theo home. I'm going to share them with you: 

*Recommendations:*

Make sure you have a crate. And get your puppy to associate it with positive emotions by inserting kibble, delicious treats and various toys in it. I've been using it for potty-training and short time-out periods. Now, when Theo is really tired, he'd go in it on his own and lay down. 
We also have an exercise pen where we leave him for extended periods of time. (So far, we've only used that twice...) 

Everyone talks about early socialization and I think it's very important. We live in a busy area and Theo has easily met about 2,500-3,000 different people. He has come to be extremely friendly towards everyone, which makes us very happy. He absolutely loves kids. They are his favorite people.

He's been riding in our car almost daily. We'd take him everywhere we possibly could. We've taken him to 4 dog-friendly restaurants in the city on occasion. (One of them gets a lot of foot traffic. So people were constantly stopping to greet Theo.) We'd order some organic grilled chicken for him whenever we go out to eat. 
We took him with us on a 6-hour trip to Lake Placid, NY. 
We also took him car-shopping, which lasted for 4 days. And he came along when we went to change our new car's tires. 
We've been avoiding places with too many other dogs (i.e. parks and dog parks), because he doesn't have all of his shots yet. We did take him to PetSmart twice, where he got to ride along in a shopping cart.  
We make sure to bring lots of treats (in a pouch), as well as a water dispenser everywhere we go. 
We've also been attending puppy classes since the 2nd day that he's been with us. 

Lastly, I made sure to take him out whenever there was a thunderstorm. I brought very high-value treats and offered him some every time there was a lightning or a thunder. We didn't stay out very long... just about 10 min. or so. And yes, we were quite wet when we got home. But Theo now thinks that storms are actually a good thing and doesn't care for them at all.  

*Mistakes:* 

I trusted a dog owner (I had never met before), who told me that her bulldog is "very friendly" and "still a baby." Theo almost got bit by that dog. I managed to pull him away just as the bulldog was attacking him. Now I try to schedule play dates with people I know whose dogs are well-behaved and not aggressive.  

At one point, we fed Theo too many different treats on the same day. We had given him his regular kibble (Fromm Holistic Gold), as well as beef and chicken jerky, duck/potato roll, a little bit of frozen yogurt, green beans and 2 deli ham slices. His tummy got upset and it was a disaster. But what was worse, we couldn't determine exactly which one caused it. :uhoh:

Also, my husband would sometimes repeat commands twice... and he'd still give Theo a treat once he complies. The trainer we go to told us that we shouldn't be doing that. She thinks that Theo should listen to us the first time around. And if he doesn't, he gets no treat. So that's something my husband has been working on.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

loraliromance said:


> What a cutie! I'm so jealous of all the restaurants you can take your pup to! I wish I lived in a bigger city, we go to the park three times a week and have training classes, so we're both getting socialization, but it'd be way more at a pet friendly restaurant! We only meet a couple of dogs every time we go to the park, not heaps of people there unfortunately, but we love our park trips.


 Do you live in D.C. or Washington State?  I lived in Bellevue, WA for 6 months at some point. And it was absolutely beautiful! 

Try looking here: http://www.bringfido.com/

I found this website to be very useful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Theo*

Theo is so adorable!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We took another 2-day trip with Theo. This time around our family was with us and we went to Cape May, NJ. 

We stayed in a cabin at Holly Shores and we didn't bring a crate with us. So Theo slept in our bed. (I can happily report that he didn't pee in it this time. ) It got cold at some point and we had a soft and warm puppy to cuddle.  

Theo was very well-behaved the whole time. We grilled some chicken breast for him as a reward. :dblthumb2

The next day, we took him to Sunset Beach. Now technically, dogs are not allowed on the beach before November 1st. But he was on a leash the whole time. And he wasn't barking or bothering anyone. So people there didn't seem to mind. 

That was his first time seeing the ocean. I wanted to introduce him to it while he's still a puppy. Once we got to the waves, he looked really curious and scared at the same time. So I gave him little treats every time a new wave came towards us. At some point, he went to cuddle with my husband. 
He much preferred to dig holes and roll around in the sand. My mom fed him some apple slices (no seeds) and he simply loved them. :yummy:

We might go to Cape May again next week, weather permitting.


----------



## billybob (Oct 18, 2013)

theo is a stunning puppy, how fast they grow. 
love the pics, all of them show a happy pup loving exploring everything. 
so cute. please keep posting the pics.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

how big is theo now? zoey is around 21 pounds


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> how big is theo now? zoey is around 21 pounds


I just measured him and he is 24.03 lbs.  

He has some huge paws and everyone keeps telling me that "he is going to be a good boy." 

His vet mentioned that he expects him to be around 85-90 lbs. 

He has some appetite, I'll tell you that. And he tries to eat everything... today he went for my husband's Gillette razor. :no: He tried to snatch it right from his hand (even though we've been doing an exercise to prevent that.) Luckily, my husband was quick and took it back from Theo's mouth. 

5 minutes ago, the little monster attempted to eat his own clicker. : He just sat on the floor, clicking it and expecting delicious treats to fall from the ceiling. I thought he'd give up at some point. But he got even more insistent with the clicking instead. So I had to take it away.

How old is Zoey? 16 weeks now?


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

she'll be 14wks sunday


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like Theo will train himself.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Theo sounds like a little genius.  how fun they are at that age!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like the picture of him walking at you on the beach sand, that is a frameworthy pic. Theo is a great looking little guy!!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Aleksandrina said:


> I just measured him and he is 24.03 lbs.
> 
> He has some huge paws and everyone keeps telling me that "he is going to be a good boy."
> 
> ...



He sounds a lot like Henry although he has gotten somewhat better about trying to eat absolutely everything. I still can't put rugs down.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Love the pictures of Theo at the beach. As he gets bigger, he'll get more confident with the waves and ocean. Lake Michigan is Josie's favorite spot. So thankful we have some good dog beaches for her to explore and have fun at. For her, the bigger the waves, the better.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh the clicker story is adorable! What a sweetheart


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like it.
> 
> Hmm, recommendations and mistakes before we got Theo...
> 
> ...



Love your thread! THank you so much for this info! It's helping me so much. SO basically, the dog is your child and you wouldn't leave your child cooped up at home by themselves all day. Take them with you and let them experience what you experience!!

I live in California so I'm just a quick drive to santa monica pier and you KNOW there's lots of interesting people there :

Thank you!


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

BTW, I looove amazon too! If you have any items that you believe are "must have" let me know!


And MORE THEO PICTURES MORE THEO PICTURES!!!! :You_Rock_


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

aznkorboi said:


> Love your thread! THank you so much for this info! It's helping me so much. SO basically, the dog is your child and you wouldn't leave your child cooped up at home by themselves all day. Take them with you and let them experience what you experience!!
> 
> I live in California so I'm just a quick drive to santa monica pier and you KNOW there's lots of interesting people there :
> 
> Thank you!


Wow I live in California and never thought about taking my pups to the Santa Monica Pier! Maybe we will go there in the near future


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

aznkorboi said:


> BTW, I looove amazon too! If you have any items that you believe are "must have" let me know!
> 
> 
> And MORE THEO PICTURES MORE THEO PICTURES!!!! :You_Rock_


Oh, don't even get me started. My sister believes I have an Amazon addiction. :

Here are a few suggestions: 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H2ZS5VM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame] - That's one of Theo's favorite treats.  They are made in the U.S. with American beef. I also like them, because they are not greasy and there is no unpleasant smell left on my hands after I feed Theo. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQCBW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame] - A giant bone - his favorite toy. Ok, it looked giant when I first bought it for him... Now Theo's bigger than the bone. 

Amazon.com : Soggy Doggy Productions Soggy Doggy Pet Door Mat, Dark Chocolate : Pet Bed Mats : Pet Supplies - A towel/doormat that absorbs a LOT of water. It makes bath time so much better for me...

51 Puppy Tricks: Step-by-Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Puppy: Kyra Sundance, Jadie: 9781592535712: Amazon.com: Books - A book for dog tricks with lots and lots of high-quality step-by-step pictures.  I've taught Theo many of these tricks. The only one that hasn't worked (so far) is howling. But I guess a pup either like to do it or he doesn't... 

Amazon.com: PetStor Tote Color: Tan, Size: Large: Clothing - A toy bin that makes organizing everything much easier. 

I just Googled Santa Monica Pier and it looks very cool! It reminds me of Atlantic City, only much better and more fun.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Was Theo Olivia's first dog? (We all know cats rule the house and they own everyone including the humans )

I will be getting a pup in January and it'll be our 3 cats first time seeing a dog. I'm hoping it'll go well.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

EChoe88 said:


> Was Theo Olivia's first dog? (We all know cats rule the house and they own everyone including the humans )
> 
> I will be getting a pup in January and it'll be our 3 cats first time seeing a dog. I'm hoping it'll go well.


Yes.  Olivia had never seen a dog (up close) prior to meeting Theo. 

I wish I could say that she likes him. But that's not the case. She hisses at him and runs away every chance she gets, despite Theo's gentle attempts to engage her in play time. 

I put both of them in our bathroom at one point. Theo tried to give her a hug and lick her. But Olivia was not having it. :no: So I let her go... 

She has the Master bedroom to herself. And Theo would only go there on occasion and under direct supervision. Theo has learned to keep to himself (for the most part.) At the same time, Olivia is curious about him and approaches him (from a safe distance) when he plays with his numerous toys. So maybe there's hope that they'll like each other one day. If not, I'm happy that they tolerate each other for now.  

Congratulations on the new puppy!  Where are you getting him/her from?


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Out of the three cats, I feel like our Maine **** will get along the best with the pup. He's still young and very playful, acts a bit like a dog himself. With the other two, I'd be okay with them tolerating each other. I plan on having baby gates up and rooms only the cats can get into as well as cat trees they can go up on. Super excited about a dog, but a bit nervous with how our cats will react.  Please keep updating on not only Theo but how Olivia does as well.
I'll be getting a little girl from Lakewood Goldens.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's great!  I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of pictures of your girl once you bring her home. It sounds like the Maine **** will be a good play date.  

Here are a few more photos of Theo from tonight...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We were playing around the apartment... and then this happened.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

How you manage to keep the furry rug safe around a puppy is beyond me. Way to go Theo!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

pb2b said:


> How you manage to keep the furry rug safe around a puppy is beyond me. Way to go Theo!


Oh, I just put that rug there for the picture. 

Notice that it's gone in the picture with the spilled soda, which took place 10 min. later.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Just posting these here.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Theo is growing like a weed. Love seeing the changes since you brought him home to now.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

more picturesssss!!! hahaha


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Bwilson said:


> Theo is growing like a weed. Love seeing the changes since you brought him home to now.


 Yep, he has tripped in weight.  His weight was 9 lbs. when got him at 7 weeks old. He now weighs almost 27 lbs. He is going to be 16 weeks old this Friday.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We went to PetSmart, because we ran out of treats... again. Theo appears to LOVE training, because training = treats. : 

He also thought that sitting in a box = treats, most likely because he saw me give Olivia (our Persian cat) treats while she was sitting in a box... 

Anyway, I picked up a few new toys. Soon, I'm going to need a separate closet in order to store all of Theo's toys. :uhoh: I got Theo a plush duck, which a lot of you on here seem to have. I took it off the shelf at the store to simply take a look at it. But Theo got ridiculously excited as soon as he saw it. So the duck came home with us.


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

He's getting so big, love Theo he's so cute.
p.s. luv the pic With him on the couch with the hat


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't believe how much Theo has grown! Piper is only 2 weeks younger than him and Theo has a good 10-12 lbs on her! I love his ears in the second picture of him with the duck


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

HAHA SO CUTE! I saw a plush duck like that on amazon.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

IndyGold said:


> I can't believe how much Theo has grown! Piper is only 2 weeks younger than him and Theo has a good 10-12 lbs on her! I love his ears in the second picture of him with the duck


Piper is a lady.  Generally speaking, they'll both start putting on more weight from the 4th until the 7th month.  

I just measured him and he is now 29.8 lbs. It's getting very hard to lift him. :doh:


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

He is getting so big!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

My workout buddy is ready to go... :


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo turned 17 weeks old last Friday. He now weighs 36.6 lbs. even though he still thinks that he's a lap dog. :doh: He also has all of his shots.  

We wanted to celebrate with some "water fun." But we're not lucky enough to have a pool (yet... ) So next weekend we're going to take him to a "dog resort" in Jersey City. They have a nice heated indoor pool where they let 2 people swim with their pup for an hour. That should be fun!  

Theo is pretty much potty trained at this point. He stands by the door or rings the bell whenever he wants to go outside to do his business. 

He still sleeps in his crate. He's been teething, so he wants to chew everything in sight. But we've been keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

OMG, those pictures are too cute


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

That full body shot of him on his back with his tongue sticking out! Too cute!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute pictures.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

hehe. my favorite dog theo. He already weights 40 lbs?! 

So I hear you're not supposed to let them go up and down the stairs, in and out of a high car by themselves until one year so that their joints can fully develop to prevent any issues in the future.

I better start working on my squats and deadlifts. If he's 40 lbs in 17 weeks, one year he'll be a full grown over 100 lb pup!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

aznkorboi said:


> hehe. my favorite dog theo. He already weights 40 lbs?!
> 
> So I hear you're not supposed to let them go up and down the stairs, in and out of a high car by themselves until one year so that their joints can fully develop to prevent any issues in the future.
> 
> I better start working on my squats and deadlifts. If he's 40 lbs in 17 weeks, one year he'll be a full grown over 100 lb pup!


His weight today is 38.58 lbs...  

We live on the first (not ground) floor in an apartment building. (There are 2 elevators, but the stairs are closer to our apartment and much faster.) We carried him up and down the stairs until 12-13 weeks. He insisted to go up the stairs by himself since the beginning. :doh: And at some point it was getting very hard to restrain him. :

I had made a separate thread to ask the others some questions about this. Here's the link for it in case you'd like to check it out: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/308810-question-about-stairs.html


Here are a few pictures I just took. I'm dog sitting Leo (my neighbor's Pom), who just had surgery yesterday. Theo & Leo are in action again... and my cat Olivia is helping me guard them.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful boy 
Congratulations on all of the training that you have done with him 
Have a wonderful time at the resort


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I love the look on Olivia's face! She's like "there two of those dog things in here".


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, Doug, but... what resort?  I wish I was going to one some time soon...

@ EChoe88 : Absolutely!  She was pretty annoyed with them at one point and started chasing Leo around the apartment. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo, mesmerized by the cheese.  

That's one of his absolutely favorite things to eat (besides peanut butter and grilled chicken.)


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Was coming on here to see if you had an update on Theo, and you do!  He is getting so big! Let him know I love cheese too


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

EChoe88 said:


> Was coming on here to see if you had an update on Theo, and you do!  He is getting so big! Let him know I love cheese too


They is asking if you have some you'd like to share with him. 

Speaking of food, Theo claims that he's a wizard. Apparently he can make all of your food disappear in no time. Guaranteed. 

He is 20 weeks old today. Time flies...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I can hardly believe how much Theo has grown in the 14 weeks we've had him. He is now 21 weeks old and he weighs 43 lbs.  

Here are some new pictures of him from last night.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Handsome Theo is looking less like a puppy and more like a grown up dog!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I love his natural expression! It kind of looks like he is worried about something xD His "eyebrows" are so cute.

Such a black nose!


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

Hahaha love the pic of the treats spelling 'Leave It'...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo turned 5 months old last Friday. On Saturday, we had to leave him in his exercise pen for over 8 hours. He waited for us patiently and did not have any accidents. I was impressed!  He got lots of tasty treats and praise for being so patient. 

Speaking of treats, he is as food-driven as ever... and he now weighs 48.3 lbs. (measured today.) 

Two months ago, I bought him a pig ear from Pet Smart. He still plays with it and drags it around our apartment. I bought a package of smoked pig ears (from another brand) on Amazon. Theo was soooo excited to get one of them! He was playing around with it, but a few hours later, I noticed that it had disappeared. I figured that he just lost it somewhere around here. So I gave him another one. When I checked on him, I saw the last piece of it disappear in his mouth. :doh: It turns out that the little glutton ate both pig ears. Naturally, he had a loose stool. So he will not be getting another pig ear for a while now. 

It's starting to get quite cold here in NJ. But that's the first year in a long time when I'm actually excited about getting snow. : I'm sure he'll love it.

The first picture is of my neighbor (the Pom's owner), giving Theo a treat on Halloween. The 2nd one I took after we received a package with some treats I ordered on Amazon. Theo is looking at me like: "What are you pointing this black thing at me for? Start opening these packages, so I can eat the treats!" The 3rd picture is of my dad. Theo and him adore each other.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

This has nothing to do with Theo, but I love your furnishings! So chic! I especially love those chandeliers!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Theo is growing up to be a handsome boy. What a sweet face.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

He is so handsome and such a big boy! 

Kora will be 5 months on the 19th so it is nice to compare sizes!!

I also agree with the previous post...I love your decor!! Your dog bed even matches your dishes!! Lol!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  

@ EChoe88 : Thank you very much!  We renovated the entire apartment 6 months ago and bought new light fixtures, furniture, etc. 

The chandeliers are called "7 Light Spiral Large Pendants" and they are by ET2 Lighting. We only paid $580 for both. 

@ Kora2014 : What is Kora's favorite treat? I bet she's a lady, who doesn't try to eat everything in sight like Theo does.  

I found the dog bed at Home Goods for $45 and I had to have it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5 months Theo!
He's becoming such a handsome boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Theo is getting more and more handsome!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That tongue!!!!!!!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora will eat just about anything! She loves fruits and vegetable, but the sardine she has at lunch is her most favorite!

I cannot even get the can out of the fridge and she is sitting there whimpering and whining while I put it in her dish!

She does get her regular cookies for doing her business outisde, but nothing compares to her daily sardine!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Adorable photos! Great to see your pa loving your pup too


----------



## Franco80 (Oct 22, 2014)

Love the thread........he's groing into such a handsome boy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my what a handsome, smart and very much loved boy you are Theo!


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

woohoo!! Glad this thread is still alive and well. Theo is one GQ dog.


----------



## LaurBlank (Jun 28, 2012)

I am LOVING this thread!!! My husband and I are getting another pup in the spring and are thinking of the name Theo! He is just SO adorable   keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just catching up with Theo's Thread, wow he's grown up so much. Love all the photo's and am so glad he is making you so happy. Happy 5 Months Handsome Boy!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am new to this thread and have so enjoyed reading it. We lost our Golden Boy Oakley in early October and we are getting a new boy at the end of January and reading this thread just makes me smile with anticipation  and also I was re-educated on what I need to do to prepare. Theo is so very handsome.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Loving Theo updates!  He's so handsome!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I'm glad that so many of you guys are enjoying Theo's thread.  

Tonight, I was making Nutella crêpes. Naturally, Theo was waiting around the kitchen, thinking that he was being helpful in some way and hoping to get some food/treats/noms/anything-that-falls-from-the-sky... 

I decided to test the ultimate "leave it" command with him. I left Theo in the kitchen, alongside an open, easily accessible jar of peanut butter... all by himself. And I went to get my camera. I'm happy to report that he did not attempt to eat it. 

But once I started taking numerous pictures of him next to the jar, poor Theo was getting fed up with it. At one point, he started pretending to ignore the jar. Do you think he was doing a good job? :scratchch 
I then asked him for a "down" and he gave me the priceless look from the second to last picture (i.e. the "are you kidding me?!" look :lol

He did get some pb and banana slices in the end though.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love these pics. Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

He is gorgeous and such a good boy!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Theo turned 5 months old last Friday.
> 
> ...
> 
> On he is as food-driven as ever... and he now weighs 48.3 lbs. (measured today.)


Wow that's almost double the size of mine... and Theo is only a few weeks older


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Wow that's almost double the size of mine... and Theo is only a few weeks older


From what I've gathered, they come in different sizes.  His vet said that Theo is going to be "a big boy" the moment he saw him (when he was only 7.5 weeks old.) His estimate was 85-90 lbs. once he's fully grown. His dad is pretty big/long too. 

Here's his weight progress since we got him: 

July 29th, 2014 – 10 lbs. (4.55 kg.) 
August 10th, 2014 – 15 lbs. (6.82 kg.)
August 15th, 2014 - 10 weeks – 16.75 lbs. (7.7 kg.)
August 19th, 2014 - 17.82 lbs.(8.1 kg)
August 24th, 2014 – 19.8 lbs. (9.0 kg.) 
August 29th, 2014 – 12 weeks - 20.7 lbs. (9.4 kg.)
September 6th, 2014 – 3 months - 22.22 lbs. (10.1 kg.)
September 12th, 2014 – 14 weeks – 24.03 lbs. (10.9 kg.)
September 16th, 2014 – 26.5 lbs. (12 kg.) 
September 19th, 2014 – 15 weeks – 26.6 lbs. (12.1 kg.)
September 24th, 2014 – 29.8 lbs. (13.5 kg.) 
September 26th, 2014 – 16 weeks – 31.7 lbs. (14.4 kg.)
September 29th, 2014 – 32.4 lbs. (14.7 kg.)
October 3rd, 2014 – 17 weeks – 33.5 lbs. (15.2 kg.)
October 7th, 2014 – 34.4 lbs. (15.6 kg.)
October 11th, 2014 – 36.6 lbs. (16.6 kg.)
October 15th, 2014 – 38.6 lbs. (17.5 kg.) 
October 19th, 2014 – 41.9 lbs. (19 kg.)
October 24th, 2014 –20 weeks – 42.1 lbs. (19.1 kg.)
October 29th, 2014 – 43 lbs. (19.5 kg.)
November 6th, 2014 – 5 months 
November 10th, 2014 – 48.3 lbs. (21.9 kg.)
November 12th, 2014 – 49.2 lbs. (22.3 kg.)


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Tonight, my neighbor (the Pom's mom) brought her guinea pig "Sven" over. Theo seems to like him a lot. He got ridiculously excited and wanted to play with him... I was told that Sven doesn't usually like dogs, but he took a liking to Theo rather quickly. 

Then Theo and Leo had their usual evening play date (which is still going on the background at the moment.) 

Btw, Theo's new favorite treats are Stella & Chewy's Dandy Lamb Dinner. Our trainer was using them and he went crazy for them. A 16 oz. bag does not come cheap at $24. But he would do anything for these treats. So I've been using them to solidify potty training.  

I also have a nice bag of turkey hearts that I'm going to open for him tonight. That's always a hit. We'll be stopping by the vet's office on Friday to get his updated exact weight.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Gah! so hard to get a size indication when you keep pairing him up with itty bitty dogs hahaha he look enormous


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Haha  it's one and the same itty-bitty dog. His mom and I are good friends and we live in the same building. So they get to play together pretty much every night. Leo weighs a mere 5 lbs.  But he's also extremely fluffy. 

I think I'm going to meet with another forum member who lives in NJ this upcoming Saturday. We met once before when Theo was still an 8-week old puppy. Her Golden "Amber" is now 1.5 years old. I'll post pictures after that for comparison.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

He is too beautiful!! I just love his tongue!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love guinea pigs! That is so adorable. Theo is such a handsome boy


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

I just love watching Theo grow in to such a handsome boy


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just caught up with Theo, he is growing into such a handsome boy! I'm loving the pics!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here we go, Marcus.  

The lighter dog in the pictures is *first golden*'s Amber. She is about 1.5 years old and around 59-60 lbs. The two of them had a great time running around the yard for about 45 min.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

It was wonderful seeing you all yesterday....Amber had a great time, love the pictures!!! Did Theo sleep all the way home? Amber definitely took a great nap!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo slept throughout the entire ride... until he smelled some chicken shawarma in Hoboken. 

Here's a picture of him in his toy bin, right after I took something that he wasn't supposed to be playing with (I think it was a bottle cap he found.)


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We had to leave our "big boy Theo" all by himself for over 9 hours today. We set up his exercise pen and placed a waterproof "blanket" underneath it (as usual.) As it turned out, we did not need it, because he didn't have any "accidents." Yay, Theo! 

He did miss us a lot though... He got lots of hugs, praise, a whole banana with peanut butter (which he made disappear within 10 seconds) and an entire can of Wellness CORE food for puppies (which he simply L-O-V-E-S, so we use it as a special treat.) He also has another of his regular play sessions with Leo. I'm posting some pictures...  

Yes, that's our dining table. We has showered both puppies the previous night. And we did clean it thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Good for Theo!!*

Theo is too adorable and what a good boy for staying on his own for that long! It gives me reassurance that Kora will eventually get to the 4 hour mark for being left alone! It's not her...it's me! I have anxiety about leaving her alone for too long! 

She isn't in a crate anymore and we give her full access to the house with the exception of the bedrooms! She has yet to have an accident and has not had any issues with destruction (knock on wood)!!

The picture of you holding Theo is great!! I took Kora for a long walk a couple weeks ago and she literally made me carry her for part of it...she was exhausted! They are such sucks sometimes!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you! Btw, that's my neighbor holding Theo on the picture.  We joke that she's his "aunt." 

Kora is such a cutie!  It's very nice that she's mild and non-destructive. I can't really leave Theo out roaming free when we're not in the house, because I'm afraid that he'd chew on something he shouldn't. He's been teething, but I think that's almost over now.  So perhaps soon... 

But we take him with us almost everywhere we go. So he's left home alone no more than once or twice a week.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Theo has grown up to be such a handsome young man!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo turned 25 weeks old this last Friday. We measured his weight and it was 53.6 lbs (24.3 kg.) Lifting 50+ lbs... my poor husband's back... :uhoh:

He's going to be 6 months old on Saturday and I'll be making him a special carob cake to celebrate.  

I'm posting a few pictures. The first one shows Theo in my office. I keep him here with me when I work/study late. He usually sleeps right in front of the door... just to make sure that I don't leave him alone. Theo is a velcro pup. 

He's in my office chair in the second picture. That's where I groom him (for now.) He looks like a boss. 

We're training "leave it" with freeze-dried turkey hearts in the 3rd, 4th and 5th ones. He then got a 12" bully stick for being a very good boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Like the little tongue out pictures.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe he's going to be 6 months already! Feels like yesterday you were bringing him home  He's getting so handsome!


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

hahah beautiful!!! Question, you live in New Jersey? Would you say the area you live is dog friendly and safe to be out walking the dog? We may make a move to that area in the near future  I'm going to miss the cali weather.

ALSO!!! Do you comb his hair everyday? And how is his grooming, nail cutting, teeth brushing, ear cleaning going? No issues? 

Thanks! Love the pics!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He is growing up too darned fast!!! Such a handsome boy, and that cute tongue, sweet!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

He looks massive compared to mine. Will still need a pic to show scale 

Edit: Oh wait never mind, I missed a page in this thread lol


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ aznkorboi : Where in NJ are you thinking about moving? I live in West New York, NJ. It's only 5 miles away from New York City. In fact, I live on a boulevard, called BLVD East that offers gorgeous NYC skyline views. 

This area is pretty nice and safe. But there are some really bad areas in NJ too (Newark, Camden, Trenton, Irvington, Salem, Clementon, Asbury Park, etc.) Then there are some extremely wealthy and absolutely great areas that are further away from NYC (Short Hills, Paramus, West Orange, of course Alpine, but that's for very rich folks and so on.) 

Hoboken and Secaucus are both close to NYC and nice. But rents can get steep. There is a lot to do in Hoboken though. It's almost like being in Manhattan - great walkability, tons of restaurants and everything else you could possibly need. 

This area is very dog-friendly. There are 3 great dog parks right next to us. Each one has 2 separate areas (one for big and one for smaller dogs.) I only take Theo when one of the areas is empty though. Then there's a big park too. A lot of people around here have dogs. As long as you leash them and clean up after them, you should be ok.  

Cleaning Theo's ears and brushing his teeth is a breeze.  He doesn't really like to get his nails trimmed, but he puts up with it. We started doing all grooming the very first day we got him, just to get him used to it. We also used a lot of nice treats. 

I don't comb his hair every day, just occasionally.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here's a short update: Theo has been extremely good around the Christmas tree. He gets quote boisterous and excited when we have guests over. But that's the only time when we're worried about the tree. So we keep him away from it.  

I gave him a nice candy cane toy today. But he ripped it to pieces in under 30 minutes. (I somehow knew that would happen, so I snapped a few quick photos before he destroyed it.) He then acted all puzzled when I took it away. :doh:

He now weighs 58.2 lbs. (26.4 kg.) as of December 10th. 

We'll be going to PetSmart tomorrow, so we can get him some Christmas toys and treats... But who am I kidding, they won't last until Christmas. And we're going to have to go there again in a week...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

My land shark has got his very own shark now...  He managed to destroy 3 of his toys in a day, so we got him some new ones. 

Also, our cat was in heat a few days ago. So Theo got to cuddle with her for 5 entire seconds. :bowl:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Theo you are so handsome! 

How on earth do you deal with a cat in heat?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> How on earth do you deal with a cat in heat?


It only happens twice a year for about 4-5 days with her. There's no blood. And she doesn't try to escape. She just gets very vocal for intervals of 10-15 min. and she becomes docile. So it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Your cat is going to try and kill you in your sleep for having evidence of her being nice to Theo!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy and I have been educating myself by reading all about Theo. I have not had a Golden puppy in over 8 years so I might be coming to you for some advice 

Theo is so sweet with his candy cane.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

West new york? I live about a half hour away (in Bayonne)! we should set up a doggy play date with all of the new jersey pups


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ Chritty: She wasn’t really being nice… I caught her off guard when she was still half-asleep and put her there. By the time she realized what was going on, I had already snapped the photo.  I’m watching my back now. :curtain:

@ Melakat: Feel free to message me at any time and I'll be happy to help you with whatever I can.  

@ PuggledRetriever: We should do that! We go to Jersey City and Hoboken a lot... they have some nice places to eat.  I have only met one other forum user who also lives in NJ and got her Golden from the same breeder. Maybe she'd like to join us too.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

good ol theo.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I would love to join you if it is possible...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

first golden said:


> I would love to join you if it is possible...


That would be great!  

@ PuggledRetriever and first golden: What's your availability in the upcoming weeks like?

A few new pictures... 

Theo in hopes of getting pizza. :no: 

Proudly posing in front of the Christmas tree... on Christmas day. He did not attempt to bring it down or eat the gift boxes even once.  

Theo with my dad & husband.

And being completely oblivious, enjoying his bully stick while "the cwazy hoomans" unbox their presents.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How wonderful, what a beautiful pup, tree, pizza, shoes, jar of Nutella, house, gift wrapping and family    
I love the Santa t-shirt too! 
What an awesome Christmas it was for you Theo


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you guys color scheme your Christmas to your apartment?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ Chritty: Absolutely!  My sister has a florist store. So we got to buy decorations on wholesale prices, use them for the holidays and then hand them over to her to resale. It works out pretty well.  

Theo turned 30 weeks old yesterday (Friday.) He now weighs almost 60 lbs. 

I bought him some booties, just in case we get snow, because people around here use a lot of salt. But the XL size could not fit him even remotely close. He was going like this when I attempted to put them on his feet --->  :no: :yuck:

He is going to be 7 months old on the 6th of January.  We'll be going to a very nice resort in Bedford, PA for a few days. And of course we'll be taking him with us. I'm hoping for some snow for him to play with. 

His latest favorite thing is playing tug-of-war... he even tries to go to bed with his newest toy - a tire & rope. 

He rarely barks or growls during play time. And it's always an excitement thing. He works like a vacuum cleaner when there's ANY sort of food around. And he's highly trainable. His trainer said we should go from puppy classes to beginner classes in the end of November. But we took a month off due to work/school and the holidays. We'll be back to classes after we return from our short getaway. 

Everyone in our building still loves Theo, despite the fact that he now tries to jump on them and lick their faces.  

The only negative thing I could think of is the fact that he pulls us like crazy. :doh: His trainer doesn't like us using a harness. But that's the only thing that prevents him from pulling me. She gave us a martingale pinch collar that I don't particularly like. And plus, it doesn't really work. So I don't think that we'd be using it anymore. 

Also, Theo's best friend "Leo" (the Pomeranian) has been gone for almost 3 weeks now. He's in Florida, enjoying the beach and the warm weather. I go to his owner's apartment to feed her other pets (a guinea pig and a fish.) Sometimes I take Theo with me. He sniffs around and looks confused, because Leo's nowhere to be found.  Luckily, he's going to be back in a week. So they'll get to play together again.  

I'm posting a few new pictures. 

P.S.: That's me in the last pic. And yes, I did dress him in pink. He did not seem to mind.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

Question! 

How's Theo's shedding? Do you brush him everyday?


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

We're did you get that rug the giraffe print looking one?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He is SO CUTE! I started at the beginning of the thread and am just amazed to see how he's grown so quickly.

Your home is really lovely. I love your color scheme . . .so cozy, modern, and elegant!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

He is getting so big! I love that he's not scared to wear some pink 

Also, your Christmas tree is GORGEOUS!! I love love love the colors! I also love that everyone wore the Tiffany's blue for Christmas.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@aznkorboi : I don’t brush him every day. I use an anti-shedding dog shampoo that smells great. I brush him once a week or so. We also have a Persian. So we’re used to a fair amount of shedding. 

@ GoldenLover117 : We bought it on Amazon. Here’s a link for it:







It’s fairly soft and very easy to clean.  

@ Anele & EChoe88 : Thank you very much! We renovated this entire apartment last May. It’s not very big, but we tried to make it as cozy as possible. And Theo will wear anything, as long as there are delicious treats present at some point.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

We went on a spa-getaway to a lovely place in Bedford, PA. We took Theo with us, hoping that there would be snow. We got lucky and he had a blast!  Here are some pictures... 

I took the first one right before we left - lots of treats for the trip. Theo is patiently waiting in his "place." He slept like a baby 2 nights in a row. I hope he'll enjoy the ocean in the summer as much as he loved the snow.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Theodore has grown into a handsome young boy. I love his facial expressions.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

heheh so cute thanks for the info aleksandrina!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Theo is so very handsome - when did he get his black spot on his tongue? Oakley had one of those as well and our breeder said the sire to our next pup has a black spot on his tongue which I think is pretty common in Goldens.

Love the color coordinated PJ's on Christmas morning. Your place does look so cozy. Glad Theo found some snow to play in. I get my new boy in 3 weeks and so very excited.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ Melakat: He had one very deep inside his mouth (on his tongue) when we got him. The one you see developed when he was 4 months old. I see he's getting another one now. I believe they are called treat spots. 

Here are a few more pictures. We built a new PC and Theo decided to proudly pose for scale. 

As you can see on the one where I wrote his name with dog cookies... our freshly-installed maple hardwood floors in the corridor are properly scratched. The one thing Theo hates with a burning passion is getting his nails trimmed. :no:

We put a nice soft rug in the corridor. But he decided to eat it. :uhoh: That was a shock, because he's never attempted to destroy any of the other rugs we have in the apartment. And that one was made of the same material as the one we have in our bedroom... where Theo has been roaming freely and sleeping crate-free for 2 months now. What was even worse - he chewed on the one in the corridor and flipped it over right in front of us... twice.  Reprimanding him did not work. So we removed it. I'm getting a new one soon. We'll see how he does with it. 

Other than this, he's been a very good boy.  

His buddy Leo was away in Florida for over 3 weeks. They had the best play session once he got back. 

We're moving that green settee in our bedroom. It's been in our home for 10 days now. And Theo has been very respectful of it so far. So I showed him that it's ok to get on it tonight. He is very excited about it right now. I put a little soft throw blanket on it. Perhaps that's where he'll chose to sleep once we move it.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

A short update from us...  

I think that Theo has started his teenage/boisterous period. He sometimes gets ridiculously excited early in the morning and tries to wake us up. He has started to bark on occasion. Who know that Theo had a voice?! He attempts to jump on people when he gets excited. He even pretends not to hear our commands on occasion. He mostly does that to my husband... and ends up in his crate. 

One night, my parents were visiting. Theo absolutely loves my mom. He would not leave her alone with all of the jumping and licking. So we had to put him in his crate. He whined and barked loudly for over an hour before he settled down. 

Our biggest concern is that he constantly attempts to eat the cat's foot. And sometimes he succeeds... :uhoh: The cat has been feeding herself as she pleases for the past 6 years. Her dry food and fresh water have always been at her disposal 24/7. And we can't change that, because she has no set feeding/drinking schedule, plus she rightfully gets irritated. 

The trick with the metal bowls worked when Theo was a young puppy. And it still does, but we have to actually catch him in the act of eating the food. The problem is that he's extremely sneaky. He won't dare to go anywhere near the cat food when one of us is in the kitchen. He only does it when we're away. And by the time we even go near the kitchen, he will leave... chewing whatever he managed to steal. I'm going to ask his trainer how to deal with this. We're back to training classes. He's in the beginner section now.  

The good news is that he's very playful, friendly with everyone and healthy. He also lets me shower him and clean his ears without a problem. And he's fearless when it comes to noise, the blender, vacuum cleaner, people, cars and so on... 

We're going to be taking him to the vet tomorrow to see how his weight is going. It's been a while since we were able to lift him. :

I'm posting a few new pictures. I bought him an Interactive Slow Pet Feeder from Northmate. It helps him eat more slowly. He was at a point where he'd finish 1 cup of dry kibble for 30 seconds. And that couldn't have been good for his digestive system.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The grow quickly, don't they. Re the cat food issue: While we do not have a cat now, we have had cats in the past. To keep the dog out of the food, we used to put the cat food on a high surface that the dog could not reach, but the cats could jump-up to and reach. When the cats got too old to jump that high, we put the food in the laundry room and kept the door closed. We then installed a small "cat door" in the bottom of the door that the cats could get through, but Max could not.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the idea and the pic. That's very smart. But we live in an apartment...  

The kitchen is open-concept and has no door. I can't really put the cat's food up, because it's not very hygienic for it to be on our countertops where we put our food. And plus, our countertop space is very limited as it is. We also don't have a laundry room. And the bathroom is quite small. 

His trainer is a very creative lady who constantly improves her methods. So I'm sure she'll come up with something.  I'll post it here when she does.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

MeowSpace® - Solution to multiple-pet feeding & litter box issues


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you too, Marcus. But I literally have nowhere to put this in our kitchen. The only place it could go is in front of the fridge's freezer, blocking it, as well as the doorway where we enter the space. That's the entire kitchen... 

Theo had no desire to go after the cat's food for 6 months. That's some new behavior. And we should find a way to correct it.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Why does it have to be in the kitchen? My old cat before Ben ate in the laundry... just curious


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Well, we don't have a laundry. The majority of apartments in/around NYC don't have laundry rooms. There's a common Laundromat with paid washers/dryers downstairs. 

The bathroom is small with absolutely no place for it. 

We can't have it in our living room. The only place left there is in front of the TV. Plus I don't want it to be the first thing guests see when they enter the apartment. I have zero space in the office. And the only free space in our bedroom is by her litter box. But cats don't generally like to have their food by their litter boxes. Also, we try not to have food in the bedroom/office and so on.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I feed the cats while Comet is in the kitchen and then I tuck their food bowls away in a closet when they are done. As for the water, they all share now.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> The majority of apartments in/around NYC don't have laundry rooms. There's a common Laundromat with paid washers/dryers downstairs.


Huh. That must be a pain. I learn something new everyday


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

It is... especially considering the fact that we moved from a big house with a brand new huge washer & dryer.  But it's ok, many apartment buildings don't even have their own laundry rooms... so people have to go and do laundry outside. We actually sold our house, because we were going to move to Australia. But then we decided to stay here LOL.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha our loss I'm sure.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow! You were going to move to Australia? I would love to go . . . even if just to visit! 

As for the cat food,we just do what others do. I have 2 cats-- one is a Jack Sprat, could eat no fat cat, and then his "wife" who could eat no lean. My skinny guy jumps up and has access to his food 24/7, but our fat cat (who does not jump up on counters, which likely accounts for her girth) has been on a diet for awhile, so we feed her in a bedroom on a schedule. Eventually I think our dog will be able to reach the counter, though, so I can foresee that being a problem.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

it seems the more I look at this thread, the more new toys Theo has! heheh

When I get my pup I shall take tons of pics as well!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ Anele: Yes! We even got permanent visas (their equivalent of the U.S. green card.) But my family had made a difficult transition from overseas recently... just to live closer to us. And they had just settled somewhat. So at the end of the day we decided that it would be quite selfish of us to move so far away. My parents are getting old, so having to adjust to yet another country's culture and standards would have been difficult. And my mom can't really fly back and forth on such long trips anymore due to her heart's health. So we decided to stay here. 

But my extensive research showed that Australia is a great country to live in. And I'm sure that we're going to visit it one day soon.  

@ aznkorboi: OMG, he does! My husband says I spoil him rotten with toys.  I find a lot of great yet cheap toys at Home Goods.  Theo also destroys some of them on occasion. :uhoh:

When do you get your puppy? Take lots of pictures, because they grow up so quickly... in size anyway.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Celebrating Theo's best bud's 1st birthday.  The girl in the pic is my neighbor - the Pom's owner.

Theo ate 95% of the cake in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I love Theo's little pom friend! They look so cute together.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I just received a nice big box full of delicious goodies for Theo today. I had read about a lot of them on this forum. And it reminded me that it's been a while since I've posted... So here's an update on Theo:

We spent over a month in Florida. And we took Theo with us. We drove all the way down there and then back. We're a bit of road-trip enthusiasts.  

I am happy to report that Theo no longer eats the cat food. I'm grateful for that. She has also warmed up to him. But I don't think that they are ever going to be "buddies." We've also taught him some new commands, including "tub" (so he gets in the tub by himself), "easy" (so he doesn't accidentally bite my fingers when I give him a small treat), "up", "off" (i.e. jump down), "spin" (clockwise), "rotate" (counterclockwise), "roll" and "no" (for when he's not supposed to be somewhere...)

Overall, he's a great boy and we haven't had any major issues with him. 
He completely understands that the couch "belongs" to my husband. And he never even tries to get on it. 

At some point (while we were in FL) he attempted to drink water from the toilet, despite having access to fresh mineral water. :doh: But he quickly learned that's not what he was supposed to be doing. And I haven't seen this behavior reoccur since we've been home. 

He pulls a lot. So we bought him a nice harness. 

My neighbor (the Pom's owner) moved 2 blocks away. And she's been busy with school/work. So Theo and Leo don't play as often as they used to. 

The weather in NJ has started to get warmer. So we plan on taking Theo to Ramapo Mountain Reservation and then a few nice parks in Connecticut. I can't wait!  There is going to be a long hike for Theo and a nice picnic basket for his "hoomans."

I'm posting a few recent pictures. My Golden boy now weighs 71 lbs. He is going to be celebrating his 1st birthday in 27 days (on June 6th.) I ordered him the most adorable carob dog cake.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We have missed your regular posts. Theo is looking great. Our cats too are coming to accept our dog. Our male cat actually licked Harley the other day - just the once LOL. Where did you go in Florida? We were there last year and did a road trip: Fort Lauderdale, Miami, Key West, Naples, Fort Myers and Gulfport. We really loved the west coast.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm missing the updates about Theo too!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

This is why cats don't trust dogs....


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I was missing your updates of Theo too.
Can't believe he will be 1 years old. 
I can see he has some black spots on his tongue 
Sheldon has 3 of them also and they are big too.
No big deal I just always wondered why some golden's get them
Can't find any answer other then it's normal
Enjoy the beautiful weather we are finally getting here on the east coast


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Theo is so adorable. It seems like you have some great adventures planned for the future!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

@ Chritty: Hilarious! 

@ Sheldon's Mom: I know that they are pretty common (like freckles and birthmarks.) And I've heard that they are called "treat spots." 

@ Harleysmum: We went to Miami and Boca Raton in FL. We're looking to move to that area after 18 months or so.

@ CN_Bethany: Thank you! 

We took Theo to a place called Mercer County Park in West Windsor Township, NJ today. He had a loooooot of fun running around and playing in the water. I am very happy that he is taking a liking to water.

I bought him an elevated cot style bed and he really likes it. It was only $30~ish (on Amazon.) I think he's enjoying the fact that it's cooling him off. 

One of his latest "tricks" is balancing a beef jerky stick on his nose. Silly boy... :

I just ordered Theo's birthday gift: a Hartman & Rose Horse and Hound dog collar and leash in metallic gold. Both are handcrafted in Canada, using 100% Italian leather and 22K gold plated hardware. The perfect gift for a Golden boy!  

I'm also contemplating buying him a giant femur bone as a treat... What do you guys think about them? My only concern is if it's safe for him.

Lastly, Theo now has access to the entire apartment while we're out. We've left him on his own for 8-9 hours. And I'm happy to say that he's the most well-behaved boy ever! There have been no accidents of any kind.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Theo certainly is a handsome boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

What breeder did you get Theo from? The only breeders I know of in Jersey are Kalm Sea and Jansun. Then again, when I was looking for a breeder, I was primairly looking at Pennsylvania, Maryland, and Delaware.

By the way, Theo is absolutely gorgeous and he seems like such a lovely dog. I was reading this thread, and I'm kind of in shock about how well behaved he seems. You've done a great job raising him!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you!  He's very well-behaved indeed. And we made sure we socialized him early on.

We got him from Irene Handler and Leslie Lesser at Goldenway Goldens. 
His mom is Willow and his dad is Duff.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Alexsandrina, your apartment seems to be about the same size as the one im currently living in. There's four of us, and although it's temporary (we just moved from Jersey and are waiting for our house to be built) there's not much space. That being said, we are bringing out golden puppy home around August 1st, and he'll be living in our tiny apartment for a month.

Any tops/reccomendations for raising a puppy in a small space? (we do have lots of parks but shots need to be done first)


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

How exciting!  Congratulations on the puppy! Do you know if you're going to be getting a male or a female one?

We live in a 2 bedroom, 1 bath apartment that's around 700 sq. ft. And there are 2 of us.  

Do you have access to a fenced outdoor space? We got lucky, as one of our neighbors let us use his yard. His house is 1 block away and he doesn't reside in it. So we had the yard all to ourselves. It has direct access to it from the street. 

There are also 3 dog parks in the area. Each one is divided into 2 parts - one for small and another for large dogs. We used to go into the small dogs area. We also visited went to the parks when they were empty (usually late at night.) 

Other recommendations: 

- I suggest using a crate in order to eliminate or at least minimize any chances of in-home accidents. You can view my pictures of our initial setup for Theo on the 1st page.  Keep a dog stain & odor remover spray at hand. We used Nature's Miracle and later on this product: Amazon.com : Pet Odor Eliminator & Pet Urine Cleaner: Professional Strength Enzyme Cleaner - More Powerful Than Natures Miracle Urine Destroyer - Best Odor Eliminator - Cat Urine Odor Remover and Dog Urine Remover- Pet Stain Remover - Best Urine Neut 


- Socialize the puppy early on. We exposed Theo to as many things as we could. As a result, he's not afraid of the blender, vacuum cleaner, dryer, loud outside noise created from police/ambulance/fire sirens, buses, rain and thunder storms, etc. 

- Start taking training the puppy as early as possible. We picked Theo up on Friday (at 7 weeks.) I began training him on the very next day. And we started attending puppy classes on Saturday (at 8 weeks.) 

- Teach "settle" (where he lays down) and start "grooming" him very early on. I'd clean Theo's ears and paws for a few minutes, brush him, etc. during the first couple of weeks (even if he didn't need it.) I also gave him treats while doing it. He's very well-behaved at the vet and groomer now. And he lets me clean him anywhere. 

- If you have a small bathroom and a tub, teach him to go into the tub on his own once he's fully able to reach it. Goldens grow quite fast and soon enough you won't be able to lift him. :

- Use very high-value treats (boiled hot dog or chicken pieces, cheese strings, beef jerky, liver, etc.) for potty training. And give lots of praise when the puppy eliminates outside. Lots and lots of praise... 

- Find him/her other puppies to play with. It exhausts them... in a good way.  

We carried Theo up and down the stairs of our building (1 floor) until he reached 22 lbs.

Check these out:

Amazon.com : Healthy Dog Treats - Made in USA Only - Best Slow-Smoked Beef Dog Food in Pet Supplies - Great Dog Training Treats - Gluten-Free Dog Treats - 1 lb. Bag - Beef Jerky Treats Your Dogs Will Love, GUARANTEED : Pet Supplies


We used them for potty training. I like that my hands aren't greasy or smelly when I use this particular jerky. And Theo LOVES it. 

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any other questions. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your addition to the family.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Aleksandrina said:


> How exciting!  Congratulations on the puppy! Do you know if you're going to be getting a male or a female one?


We're getting a boy! Thank you for asking Also thank you for the much appreciated help. I'm afraid I'm stressing myself out trying to figure everything out:doh:


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

How are things going with handsome Theo. Was looking on some old threads and saw Theo's picture and realized haven't seen any updates lately. Well I hope your family all have a Happy Holidays.


----------

